# WMAA Black Belt Camp



## ARNIS PRINCESS (Sep 12, 2004)

I am happy to announce the successful running of the World Modern Arnis Alliance first Black Belt Training Camp. This ran August 27  29, 2004.  We had participants from New York, Michigan and Canada.  This event offered a unique training opportunity for our members to receive very personalized attention.  Techniques such as tapi-tapi, Sinawali boxing and knife disarming were covered, as well as in depth discussions about the origin and evolution of techniques, in addition to Modern Arnis history.  Participants were treated to a Balintawak demonstration by Guro Rich Parsons, assisted by Datu Hartman. In addition to the training, there was a pool party on Saturday for both members of the camp as well as students at Datu Hartmans school.  We are looking forward to next years event which will be in early August of 2005.  

Janice A. Stranc
Director of Operations
WMAA


----------

